# 1960's Remington model 700 trigger change.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Need a new trigger in my 1960's Remington 700.
Wondering if this is simple enough for some one who knows their way around tools to do? Or is it some thing you would take into a shop to have done?
Stuff I have read seems to point out a person with tools and the knolege to use them correctly can do the job but I still wonder?

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Google it. I did one for a friend and it was easy.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

 Al


----------

